# Support group for yak fishing widows



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have just been asked by my better half Mrs Crusin if there is a support group for partners ignored, neglected and widow by yak fishing boyfriend / partners. :?:

There were some other comments before that, like are you on that bl&^dy forum again :lol:

I answered no of course 8) I don't think she believed me 

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZOJqFoAABLfgAASQIUAEAAjEAAv79+gIAB1DVME2o9I0Gg9Rp6Qap4p6mEaPUBoaGhAKiC5KUD5ctbhT7esXQJ6O4mqsGyMympycUfGcL09wQWaRWKh1YNXzDBGNHK2YWUJeOUxA37hUU5Vgb8TSxACGX4u5IpwoSEnE1C0


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

My wife agrees with Mrs Red and says she will write the newsletter for the group as she is a journo.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> I have just been asked by my better half Mrs Crusin if there is a support group for partners ignored, neglected and widow by yak fishing boyfriend / partners. :?:


Yes...they are called toyboys or male escorts :lol:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

heh, nice timing for this topic.

It's been very quiet in this house since I mentioned my proposed trip next weekend.

Maybe I'll take up smack for sake of comparison.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

hehe if ya can't beat em.... join em!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Shhhhhhhhhhh - don't get the girls started on ideas like this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

kraley said:


> Get another yak and tell her to get onboard.


Worked for me


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> Get another yak and tell her to get onboard.
> 
> Serioiusly, tho - I am amazed at the vitriol that some SO's fling towards us. Don't they know that there are (much) worse habits??????


Worked for me, although she doesn't like the fishing bit just like going out for paddles and picnics... thinks it curel to catch fish. Although she doesn't mind eating them :roll:

As for habits????? I've been told I have too many hobbies    
Wasn't it he with the most toys wins???


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> There were some other comments before that, like are you on that bl&^dy forum again :lol:
> 
> I answered no of course 8) I don't think she believed me
> 
> Cheers Dave


lol... when my misses calls out something along those same lines Dave i reply "no love - just checking out porn :shock: " and when she comes tearing in she's relieved that im actually on the "bloody yakfishing forum again" :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

No a bad idea Y knot, i'll give that a go when she not holding a hot cup of tea :wink: :lol:

I have been trying to get her into a yak but so far no luck.

Cheers Dave


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> I thought the idea was they were keeping busy gutting, scaling, filleting and cooking the fish and cleaning our yak while we checked out the forum. Gee we give em all these neat activities to do and they still complain :shock: :shock: 8)


That's funny, Lazybugger. :lol: :lol: :lol: Oddly enough, my partner loves cooking and has no hassles scaling, cleaning and cooking fish I catch. Maybe that is because it is so rare.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

And who is going to do the housework, look after the kids and make sure my beer is kept cold if they are of perusing these other activities???

Rawprawn: I deny any knowledge of this post should it be brought up in my wifeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s presence on the Forester trip


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeh get another Yak and out fish them worked for me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink:

rawprawn, what planet do you come from :lol: :lol: :lol:

yeh deny it all you BIG woosie coward :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

4 - 5 years ago... before I hooked up and became engaged, I was as happily single as they came and living close to the water, had nothing stopping me from going kayak fishing whenever I liked. It helped that I worked from home (or from wherever I wanted) and whenever I wanted.

Then she came along. She was keen on kayaking at first. Even bought herself one. But it didn't last - one of many passing fads to her like yoga, tai chi, being vege, being vegan, feng f'kn shui... the list goes on). So in time, this of course meant I couldn't go out anywhere near as much as I'd like either.

Fast forwarding the clock to now, she's no longer around and although less than ideal circumstances have dictated it, my good old lifestyle is back. And I'm enjoying it. In fact, I'm writing this post from the back of my car at some boat ramp car park at Eagle Point, Lakes Entrance. I didn't have much to do for the rest of this week, so I thought I'd hop in the car and test my ability to work (with the web) from the road. A sort of a test run for my up coming trip. Got here too late for a night fish, but early enough to prep for a good morning session.










So it's 9:30pm and I'm sitting here in my car drinking a bourbon and dry, google earthing about and figuring a route to the Tambo river mouth. Gunna get amongst them bream and flathead nice and early. And I'll stay here 2,3 or 4 days - depending on how much fun I'm having (hopefully some interesting photos and reports will ensue). I wouldn't be able to have done this if her and I were still together. I wouldn't have been on most of the trips I've indulged in recently. Dark clouds have many silver linings when there's light on the horizon.

Yep... women. Who needs em.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

5/11 great to see you enjoying a turkey 

I am not alone :lol:

Cheers mate, just finishing my night cap now, I take mine with cola tho :wink:

Hope releasing the "handbrake" was easier than than what I went through, it takes ages to get your life back once you get rid of that cancer :lol:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

5thofNovember said:


> Yep... women. Who needs em.


well.... lucky for some we all not like that hey hehe :wink:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

crazyratwoman said:


> 5thofNovember said:
> 
> 
> > Yep... women. Who needs em.
> ...


 I'm with you Crazy, woman are great , i am not with a partner at the moment , but i think i'l wait till i'm 84 and settel down with another little princess :wink: :wink: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

I was generalizing, sure but alas, it's all the wolves in sheep clothing that can give you venus types a bad name. And the tricky thing is that no less than 12 months ago, thats precisely what she would have said. And stupid me wouldn't have doubted her.

Forgive me... I'm jaded.

Funda, I'm not surprised to see other men of good taste here in this forum. The Turkeys sure are nice, but they're a treat for me. Usually I drink Coopers Ale. But having one kidney and all, I try not to drink too much if either In that pursuit, tonight I'm failing miserably


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

lol yr forgiven... atm i can say the same for the martians :lol:

least we got our yaks hey?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Kerrie , your a breath of fresh air :!: :!:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

even if i had garlic bread? and then chinese? then a couple of beers.... now thats just asking for trouble!!!!

bugger it, i missed my 100th post!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

GracefulLily said:


> rawprawn, what planet do you come from :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> yeh deny it all you BIG woosie coward :wink:


I'm not a coward I just donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to hurt my lovely wifeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s feelings. Did I mention she is about 150kg and has more tattoos than most bikies??? If she gets upset it like watching a angry Mack truck come to life


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> even if i had garlic bread? and then chinese? then a couple of beers.... now thats just asking for trouble!!!!


Don't know about the garlic bread but three beers and a chinese meal always goes down well. :lol:



> 5/11 great to see you enjoying a turkey


mmm wild turkey, i'll take mine with dry or cola 

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i am with you 5/11, i spent 5 years being a house husband so my ex could realise her professional goals, then when she got up and running successfully dropped the bomb shell. the real clincher is that she is a psychologist/counsellor :shock: and ended our marriage of 8 years in about 10 seconds....no talking, no mediation, no counselling just it's all over red rover. 

red: well done keeping it together mate, what you have, i had but that was another life

anyway more time for yakking now  and free as a bird


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

rawprawn said:


> I'm not a coward I just donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to hurt my lovely wifeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s feelings. Did I mention she is about 150kg and has more tattoos than most bikies??? If she gets upset it like watching a angry Mack truck come to life


Your wife is like that? :shock: :shock: I would never call you a coward. Especially if she is around to smack me around the ears for insulting you. :shock: Good on ya.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> when they see yet another credit card statement featuring the local tackle store.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Red.


If you get the cash out at Coles and then pay cash at the tackle store, there is no paper trail.
Oops did I say that out loud    
cheers Mike


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

tell mrs crusin the support group will start at forster on the 18th of may!!!!


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> It's important to have a bit of contrast, so I'll provide a bit of an alternative picture to 511's.
> 
> My significant other's pretty flexible, and despite the fact that we have a 5yo and a 1yo - with all the commitments that entails, with a bit of give and take, I usually manage to get around 10 hours a week on the water. Fair enough, a fair proportion of those hours are at times when the kids are asleep, or at least in the process of waking up, having brekky, and so on - but luckily, those exact times are the ones that tend to be most suited to yak fishing (calm early morning conditions).
> 
> ...


Red,

Good approach by both in the relationship...and very sensible. Takes two to tango though. My experience was more in line with 5th. Shame tho.... especially now with kids as they LOVE the outdoorsy stuff and would like their mum to be a part of it :?


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Red.[/quote]

If you get the cash out at Coles and then pay cash at the tackle store, there is no paper trail.
Oops did I say that out loud    
cheers Mike[/quote]

Ahhh thats the first rule of relationships,learn to cover your tracks.My wifes totally into the support group idea.Everytime I get near the computer shes going "are you on that bloody forum again?"I must try that idea about looking at porn. 
Jeffro


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Roberta, you sound much too young to be retired :wink: , i am very pleased to see that the ladies have worked out a system of covering the paper trail to buy fishing gear , makes me feel a whole lot better about the way i try to hide my purchases from myself :shock: , since The Tigress left to persue her greater ideals [ God bless her], i am the only one i have to answer to , but , i get fits of the guilts [old habits] when i spend to much money on gear   , ahh well, its a happy sickness we have.I am envious of your other half still doing TRIATHLONS, that was my thing for about 10 years up till age 58, but then health , or lack of it stopped that, never mind , theres always kayak fishing


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> Roberta, you sound much too young to be retired :wink: , i am very pleased to see that the ladies have worked out a system of covering the paper trail to buy fishing gear , makes me feel a whole lot better about the way i try to hide my purchases from myself :shock: , since The Tigress left to persue her greater ideals [ God bless her], i am the only one i have to answer to , but , i get fits of the guilts [old habits] when i spend to much money on gear   , ahh well, its a happy sickness we have.I am envious of your other half still doing TRIATHLONS, that was my thing for about 10 years up till age 58, but then health , or lack of it stopped that, never mind , theres always kayak fishing


...................and beer!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Roberta, when I met my ex, she was right into the outdoors. Our first 'date' so to speak was a hiking trip at the prom. We continued to go hiking every second weekend for a couple of years. We also climbed, rode push and motorbikes, kayaked and snorkeled regularly. Everything changed when she got pregnant and our lifestyle went into a spin.

We couldn't see it at the time, but the fact our lifestyle did change so much, the foundation on which our relationship was built (real appreciation for the outdoors) was badly neglected. And I think that helped lead to a decline in the quality of our union.

There were other factors involved of course, but the fact that we were spending less and less quality time together had a lot to do with our demise. The fact that she is 10 years younger than me didn't help at all - her easily-influenced youthfull innocence made her all to easy a target for a circle of feminists she came to spend more and more time with. These idiots convinced her she can raise a child alone, and that a boy doesn't need his father.

I saw her today for the first time in quite a while and for the first time since we split, I can see she is now starting to realise that doing it alone is going to be tougher than she thought. And after a 3-week haitus from seeing my son, his reaction when I showed up clearly convinced her that she was dead-set wrong to assume that a baby boy doesn't need his dad. And I think she's becoming secretly jealous of this upcoming trip of mine, because it's something we'd always planned to do together.

Oh well.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Roberta, you sweet young lady, i knew you were only 35 ,  marvelous how some lives run parrallel in some regards , when i started to cut back on the Tris, i got into Kayak racing , and loved it, i would still be doing it if i didn't have this all singing all dancing titanium back,  and as result have a fat gut now, racing a K1 or TK1 is a real buzz, so tell your other half not to leave it too long, although my paddling partner is NSW veterans marathon champion for the last two years in a row , and he is 75 and still trains in the boat 4 times a week , the other 3 days he swims


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

My partner has no problem with me disapearing at ungodly hours of the morning (so long as i don't wake her) with the yak on the car so long as she gets a fishing fix once every 3-4 week out of my boat, a small price to pay


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

arpie said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> Still gotta lotta living to do! (I like the sound of that - may turn it into a song one day!) Keith has a TK1 (made by Ron Elliott of Clarence Town) - check out his site
> 
> ...


 Roberta, yep , i know Ron Elliotts Kayaks , and have spoken to Ron on several occasions, his TK1 is a nice boat, and another one of my mad mates did well in The Murray River Paddle with his, Ron also makes a nice 15ft sit in sea kayak which in its kevlar form is very light called the Reflection , and i may one day soon get my hands on one , however , Ron is a very busy man and has a long lead time , so we'l see how we go. Keith is obviously doing very well , i look forward to hearing that hes doing well in the TK, its a lotta fun


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

5thofNovember said:


> Roberta, when I met my ex, she was right into the outdoors. Our first 'date' so to speak was a hiking trip at the prom. We continued to go hiking every second weekend for a couple of years. We also climbed, rode push and motorbikes, kayaked and snorkeled regularly. Everything changed when she got pregnant and our lifestyle went into a spin.
> 
> We couldn't see it at the time, but the fact our lifestyle did change so much, the foundation on which our relationship was built (real appreciation for the outdoors) was badly neglected. And I think that helped lead to a decline in the quality of our union.
> 
> ...


5/11: your son needs you as much as his mum, i have had 50/50 custody of my boys but due to my ex's inflexibility i have had to reduce that because of travel (work not pleasure  ) anyway i know how hard it is when relationships go belly up. i have always tried to the best for my sons i just wish my ex would to.

anyway what were we talking about :?

ATB


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, Astro, 5/11, I know what you are talking about. Recently seperated although never married.

I have a little boy, 5 years old & they definately need their dad.

They need their mum's too but & at risk of sounding very politically incorrect, they perhaps need their dad's even moreso, after all, they will grow up to become men...

Just for the record, my drink of choice is Wild Turkey Rare Breed with coke & I work weird hrs too! :lol:

Wish I could work the way you do though 5/11. That sounds great mate!


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

I agree arpie, I try & keep from saying anything nasty about the ex in front of my boy because it's not going to help him any to hear it.

Funnily enough, my mum left my dad when I was young, (4yrs old) & I didn't get to see my dad again until I turned 18. Even then, my dad didn't say anything bad about my mum whereas my mother was constantly bad-mouthing my dad.

I've got to say I have alot more respect for my dad in that regard than my mother.


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Its interesting Salty how something can happen to you when you're a little kid and then have it shape your life.My Mum took me from my Dad in 1971 and we lived 7 hrs drive away.Mum never stopped Dad from seeing me though and up until I left school without fail Dad used to drive the 7 hours to pick me up for the school holidays.We were really close and I'd count the days til holidays started. 
I had a stepfather though and he was a pretty hard guy,used to say stuff about Dad and torment me a lot but he was pretty scary so I never said anything.I thought something bad'd happen if I told Dad so I kept my mouth shut.Ever since then its caused me to be emotionally distant to him about everything.Can't talk about anything personal,just small talk and thats it. 
Funny how what seems like just something you do at the time can affect what kind of person you become.
Didn't mean to rave on but couldn't let this thread pass without saying something. 
Jeffro


----------

